# Hot Model during Photo Shoot. Canon 5Dmk2



## Mike Kobal (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi guys,
captured a few video clips during my photo shoot for Soma mag, the Rock&Roll issue (July), the model was really on, very, very hot girl. If you have a minute (length of video) please check it out,
top entry
Mike Kobal
if you don't care about models, I totally understand, then please ignore this post.
thanks for looking
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## icassell (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, the cigarette ruined it for me ...

Anyway, I'm very impressed by the quality of the video from the 5D Mark II.  

Ian


----------



## kundalini (Jun 27, 2009)

It was a bit disjointed in the begining, but that could be due to several reasons....

Pretty cool vid from a still camera.  

*soapbox*
Speaking as a smoker (that will quit this year), the few seconds at the end with the ciggy is not romantic at all and is pretty effing ridiculous...... they both seem to be kids.
*/soapbox*

Pretty cool vid from a still camera...... and I like the soundtrack.


----------



## MBasile (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm blown away by every video you've put up from that camera recently!

Yeah, the cigarette at the end seemed to kill it, I understood what was trying to be done, but they just looked awkward.


----------



## Mike Kobal (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks for the comments, guys, hmmm, there are def two camps out there about the cigarette smoke, i guess it looses a bit of authenticity since neither of them smokes ....and then the whole smoke no smoke thing, but then again, rocknroll, they are supposed to do bad things, c'mon guys!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 27, 2009)

Mike Kobal said:


> .....c'mon guys!


I don't live my life with regard to regret.   Of all the things I've done..... and there have been quite a few.... the only regret I have is tobacco.


----------



## Mike Kobal (Jun 27, 2009)

I hear you kundalini, as an ex-chain smoker I understand. I like the way you think about your liver though


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't think they're hot. I'm more impressed with the quality of the video from the 5D MkII, though the sole reason I would buy that camera in any case is the performance in taking stills.

The models look like fleshy twigs.


----------



## Mike Kobal (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, musicaleCA. it is not for you then.


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pretty cool vid.


----------



## Mike Kobal (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks bigboi3


----------



## manaheim (Jun 30, 2009)

Vid impressive.  Smoke thing... bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech. lol

Still damned impressive vid overall.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe I didn't react because I'm a smoker but I didn't even think it was about tobacco even though you see the cigarette when they set up their little act. I was thinking of herb, man.


----------



## Mike Kobal (Jul 1, 2009)

haha, thanks guys. not sure whats all the smoke about smoke, obviosly I did it for visual reasons, the two models were non smokers, probably would look a lot better with somebody who knows how to smoke


----------

